# Partner (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)



## pjai (Jul 8, 2013)

We have applied for my wife's Partner visa which is currently under processing.

*Partner (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)*

In the meanwhile, we also applied for visitor visa (subclass 600) which got approved and she is now in Australia as a visitor for 3 months stay. (We did this so she can visit until her Partner visa gets approved) 

We have received an email today from Immigration that she needs to leave the country within 28 days before they will decide on her Partner visa application outcome.

My understanding is that immigration would normally process the partner visa while she is here on visitor visa. She will have to re enter the country once the Partner visa is granted.

Can someone please confirm the process or guide us in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pjai said:


> We have applied for my wife's Partner visa which is currently under processing.
> 
> *Partner (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)*
> 
> ...


I don’t understand where is the confusion 

Her 309 application is apparently under an advanced stage of processing 
As per the conditions of the visa, it can be granted only when the applicant is offshore

So the department has informed you so that you can make travel arrangements for her to leave Australia within 28 days so that then department can finalise her application 

Once she has left the country you can inform the department through the same email,id through which yiu received the intimations that she has complied with the request.

Cheers


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

pjai said:


> We have applied for my wife's Partner visa which is currently under processing.
> 
> *Partner (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)*
> 
> ...


Hi mate! Can you share the timeline for spouse visa application.


----------



## badhon09 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm also waiting for a decision on my partner's visa. Can you please share the timeline of the visa processing? More specifically, when did you lodge your application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

I submitted my application in the last week of October and since then there has been no change. The application included PCC, Medical and any other document they can ask for i.e. decision ready application. opcorn:
What is your timeline?


badhon09 said:


> I'm also waiting for a decision on my partner's visa. Can you please share the timeline of the visa processing? More specifically, when did you lodge your application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## badhon09 (Dec 18, 2013)

I submitted my application on May 2017. They asked me for pcc in October, submitted them and since then no correspondence.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

*Which visa to apply first - 309/100 followed by Visitor visa?*

Hi Guys,

Hope you are doing good. I have a confusion as to which visa to apply first. I will be getting married next month. Can i apply for Visitor visa now itself and then post marriage (after getting marriage certificate) apply for 309/100? or it has to be the other way around? i have heard conflicting information, so confused at the moment. Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## veena_anandan (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi, recently married(March) in india. I am so confused as to what visa to apply for 820/309.
been getting some contradicting info re:- both the visa. SOme insight into this would defo be appreciated.
I am currently in India and would love to return to Sydney ASAP.
Also, would being out of employment be a big issue with the application process?.
TIA
-Veena


----------



## iamnewhere (Jan 26, 2018)

karthikr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I have a confusion as to which visa to apply first. I will be getting married next month. Can i apply for Visitor visa now itself and then post marriage (after getting marriage certificate) apply for 309/100? or it has to be the other way around? i have heard conflicting information, so confused at the moment. Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


i did that, my wife invited me and i put her invitation as proof and applied visitor visa 600
got it in 28 days i think

i attached my financial records, offer letter, salary slip etc.

now we applied for 309/100.


----------



## iamnewhere (Jan 26, 2018)

badhon09 said:


> I submitted my application on May 2017. They asked me for pcc in October, submitted them and since then no correspondence.


you got the visa bro?


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I want to file my wife's visa 309 subclass from India. My query is - I recently moved to Australia as PR 8 months ago and I dont have rent deed and tax return documents. So, can i file without these documents or these are mandatory requirements??

I have other option that I can show supporting funds from India as well to support my partner if needed.


Plz suggest


----------



## siyaverma (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Harvy dhiman,

I have gone through your situation about visa refusal.
First of all, congratulation for your visa, second, could you please tell me does low salary really matter because I have also low salary.

Please reply

Truly
Siya


----------

